# What do you store your knitting needles in



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi just wondering how people store their knitting needles. With the different lengths, DPNs, circulars etc. Then there's the matter of storing all those patterns (OMG its giving me a headache just thinking about it). So ladies & gents how do you store all your knitting & crocheting stuff
Paula


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

mine are circular and they came in their own case


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

a lot of mine are in WIP


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

Would also like to hear ideas on this. My circs are kept in original packaging in a shoe box (plastic). My dpn's are kept in toothbrush holders (Dollar store) 
And then kept in a tall bowl type container. I mark sizes on holders with a 
Sharpie marker (close air holes with masking tape).


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

My straight needles are in a shoebox which my son's size 13 (UK) trainers came in. My circs are in their cases.


----------



## Little Old Lady (Aug 30, 2014)

I have many patterns from years of knitting, have started to put them in notebooks. If I do not want to put a hole in the pattern put it in a clear page protector. My circular needles have their own case, my long needles I have a holder from my mother to hold them and put my DP in that case also.
Have a question!!!!!! Was checking my chart yesterday on weights of yarn. What is DK yarn? My chart shows it between a sport and a worsted? Have noticed it mentioned on the web before but can not figure it out.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Most of my circulars are hanging on the wall - I have a holder to put them thru, so they hang down, then the circular tubings don't get crunched back up again and have to be flattened every time I need them.

Straights: I have in a large canister, which was my aunt's long ago, she had hers in there - think of a Quaker Oatmeal box, only this is a bit taller.

Dbl pts that I have go in a tall mug - don't hardly use them, just not very skilled at using them, so they sit a lot!!


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Mine are stored in a vase with the ends showing so that I can see the sizes


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

A flat iron case from thirty-one


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

czechmate said:


> mine are circular and they came in their own case


Ditto. I protect my Addis like they're solid gold. The straight needles I never use anymore are in a drawer. Yarn---oh well, don't ask. Patterns (and tutorial links) are all on my computer and I print them out as I need them, then make any changes I've done on the computer and toss the hard copies. I live in a tiny apartment and can't hoard anything, yarn being the exception. Too bad we can't minimize it!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I mostly have interchangeables and store my tips in holders that my sweet husband made for them. The interchangeable cords I store on my felted holder that I made.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

My circulars are in a see-through plastic bag, but I am always promising myself that I'll make a proper holder and hang it on the wall. My straight needles are in various pretty vases and containers. I am fortunate to have two spare bedrooms. One has been completely converted into a craft room. I like to leave my needles on display, easy to get to and pretty to look at. They remind me of my mother whose been gone since 2000. I inherited all her needles. I'd give them all back in a heartbeat if I could only have her here again, and we could be sitting and knitting together.


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

Little Old Lady said:


> I have many patterns from years of knitting, have started to put them in notebooks. If I do not want to put a hole in the pattern put it in a clear page protector. My circular needles have their own case, my long needles I have a holder from my mother to hold them and put my DP in that case also.
> Have a question!!!!!! Was checking my chart yesterday on weights of yarn. What is DK yarn? My chart shows it between a sport and a worsted? Have noticed it mentioned on the web before but can not figure it out.


Australia its 8 ply


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

WOW Neeterbug!! I love that display case. You should urge your husband to make them to sale. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I found a fishing tackle bag that opens like a notebook and has clear heavy duty zip top envelopes in it. It is supposed to hold fancy lures but works perfectly for my circulars. And it was economical!


----------



## dearyou37 (Jul 6, 2014)

I store mine in knitting needle cases. Just Google "knitting needle case" and you will find cases you can buy as well as patterns to knit, crochet, or sew your own. My set of interchangeable circulars came in its own case. 

As for patterns, most of my "hard copy" patterns are in books or magazines. For patterns I find online, I save them on Ravelry or download them to a pattern folder. I don't print them until I'm ready to use them. Single/loose patterns are organized into folders and kept with my pattern books. Eventually I plan to transfer them to three-ring binders so they are easier to look through.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Paula N said:


> Hi just wondering how people store their knitting needles. With the different lengths, DPNs, circulars etc. Then there's the matter of storing all those patterns (OMG its giving me a headache just thinking about it). So ladies & gents how do you store all your knitting & crocheting stuff
> Paula


Hi Paula, Glad to see you on here. 
I keep all my yarn in multiple Rubbermaid totes of varying sizes. Big one stacked and covered with a large table cloth to hide what the side table really is. Most are in my craft room and stored in an old entertainment center, 2 are under a coffee table and some are in closets and have all the space under both beds filled with more totes.
As for needles, hooks. I found some cute pink and purple plastic boxes that are great for crochet hooks. I have 4- 1 for metal, 1 for acrylics, I for wood and yet 1 more for all steel hooks. Straight needles are sorted by size, then by lengths, then by what they are made from. I found 3 metal boxes that is long, about 5 inches wide and 1" tall. I lines them with foam and keep most of my long straight metal needles there. The rest of metal needles are in a crocheted roll-up I made. Then I have a plastic tool/tackle box that has all my short metal needles. All my Bamboo straights are in plastic boxes I found at Joann's. I bought several with coupons. Think I paid maybe $8.00 for all of them. For now all my circulars are in large freezer zip-lock bags. 1 bag each for wooden, metal and acrylic. I wrote contents on bag with a permanent marker.The card they came with is with each set. I just thread the needles thru so they are not coiled tightly, but are easily identified. Finally, books and patterns. Books are grouped in plastic holders with label on outside of holders so I know what is in there. All loose patterns and booklets and pamphlets are in file cabinets.1 drawer for crochet, 1 for knitting. Left overs are in those plastic crates. All patterns are sorted by what they are, toys, wearables, scarves/wraps, Animals, Kitchen, Hats, gloves and slippers. You get the idea. I just finished organizing all patterns about a month ago. It took me almost 4 months to do this. I haven't even started on patterns on computer. I bought flash drives and am going to sort them and put them on the drives. My computer is a loaner from an agency that loans computers to people with disabilities. So I usually get a new computer about once a year. Once I get all patterns on flash drives, I won't lose them should something happens to computer.
One thing I have discovered about myself is that I have OCD. No other reason for how organized all my craft stuff is. Then to top it off, I have 3 large binders that is an inventory of everything listed above. When I use yarn, I cross it off the list and note what and whom the yarn was used for. Now I am exhausted. But you did ask! LOL!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Neeterbug said:


> I mostly have interchangeables and store my tips in holders that my sweet husband made for them. The interchangeable cords I store on my felted holder that I made.


You have such a nice neat set up for your room. Very nice. I have a bedroom converted to crafts, but there is no space for me to sit and craft. It's all for storage.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

The DK yarn you asked about is also known as Double Knit. It's a size down from worsted weight yarn. Didn't know it was 8 ply, so thanks for that tid bit of info.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I use to do a lot of cross stitching and some fabric came in tubes. They are the right length for knitting needles. I took a few and made shorter tubes for smaller needles. I labeled the tubes with sizes of needles. I believe in recycling as much as I can.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I have two binders that are really meant for fishing tackle from Cabelas. They are called utility binders, and they come with heavy duty sleeves. I keep my dpn's in one and my interchangeables in the other. I labelled each sleeve i with the size in U.S. and metric. The cords go in a seperate zip pocket. Works well for me!


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

DPNs belong in Pringles cans.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Neeterbug said:


> I mostly have interchangeables and store my tips in holders that my sweet husband made for them. The interchangeable cords I store on my felted holder that I made.


Love the holders, especially the way you hand your circs. I think I have way to many. I don't use straights any more, love my interchangables.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

czechmate said:


> mine are circular and they came in their own case


I do the same for my circs. 


Gerripho said:


> DPNs belong in Pringles cans.


 Great re-use!
For my straight needles I use an old round Rubbermaid spaghetti container--it is opaque with a tan top.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Neeterbug said:


> I mostly have interchangeables and store my tips in holders that my sweet husband made for them. The interchangeable cords I store on my felted holder that I made.


WOW! I am in awe of your organized needles : )


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

My straight knitting needles are in a clear plastic bin a little larger than a bread box. Many of my DP's are in zip lock bags with the size written on the label. My circulars are in the envelopes they came in or in gallon zip bags, again with the size written in large letters on the outside label. All my mom's crochet hooks and the few I had are in an old heavy bottom glass on a shelf.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

For my straight & dpns I use a needle holder made from a quilted placemat that was a gift. The ones that I don't have room for in the holder and all my circulars are just loose in a plastic bin. I really need to do something with them.

I have a question about storing yarn. Has anyone tried using one of those bags where you vacuum out the air to flatten the bag? I wonder if that would ruin the yarn. I suppose I could try it with some scraps to see how it affects it over a couple months. If anyone has tried it I'd love to hear if its safe for the yarn.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

I place my printed patterns in a sheet protector and then place in a 3-ring binder. For my aluminum crochet hooks, I keep on my night stand in a Chiagoo bamboo container which I purchased from Handsome Fibers. My Chiagoo Interchangeables came in their own case... For the fixed circular bamboo knitting needles and Knitter's Pride crochet hooks, straight knitting needles and the various other hooks and needles that I have, I bought several fabric organizers from E-knitting.com


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

I store my straight needles in a clear, plastic barrel that pretzels came in from Sam's, my circular are in square, see thru plastic boxes from Walmart.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

kanddmom said:


> WOW Neeterbug!! I love that display case. You should urge your husband to make them to sale. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I asked him if he would like to make some for sale and he said he didn't think it's quality was good enough. Every time I use my holders I tell him "thank you...I love your holders you made for me." The tips are so easy to find.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Neeterbug said:



> I mostly have interchangeables and store my tips in holders that my sweet husband made for them. The interchangeable cords I store on my felted holder that I made.


Wow! And WOW! This is organization! Wouldn't I love this. I store mine in those lovely decorative boxes sold at JoAnns. A bit messy but works. Patterns in Knit Companion and iBooks


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Neeterbug said:


> I asked him if he would like to make some for sale and he said he didn't think it's quality was good enough. Every time I use my holders I tell him "thank you...I love your holders you made for me." The tips are so easy to find.


How sweet of you to thank him often! He seems like a great gentleman and deserves the hugs and kudos. :thumbup:


----------



## LizzieJones (Aug 17, 2014)

I keep labels, knitting needles I'm not using, cotton yarns, sock yarns and scraps in one shoebox along with my Deal-A-Meal cards (remember those). The baby yarns are in a seperate shoebox and my acrylic yarns are in a cardboard box. 
My youngest son's scarf that I am working on is in a re-usable shopping bag along with the needles it is on and in a second shopping bag I have 2 pairs of needles and some yarn I'm practising different stitches with.

Also in that bag is a silk zippered pouch that holds my scissors, crochet hooks, a small box of safety pins I use as stitch markers, 3 plastic yarn needles in different sizes, 2 pencils, 2 small pencil sharpeners, my eyeglass screwdriver and a handwritten pattern for a dishcloth I like using when I feel like knitting up a dishcloth.


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

mine are in a round plastic tube with a flip cap on it. Larger needle are in a light weight PVC pipe with end caps on it


----------



## M Thiemeyer (Oct 19, 2014)

I made a fabric case for my straights. My dps are on cards with holes for each needle in the set with the size written on each card. The circulars are pretty much in the cases they came in.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Cat Woman,

Yes, I have used the "Space Bags". I have also seen others here talk about them. The yarn does get squished, but in my experience, it bounces back to normal after being stored in them. I don't use them any more as every one I had, the zipper broke. I can't get the bags to seal. I just use them as heavy duty plastic bags now. They are a nice size-BIG!.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I also love the pretzel bottle from Sam's. I'm going to try and put afghan hooks inside it when the pretzels are gone. That won't be long as I am eating them now. What a coinsidense.


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

Neeterbug said:


> I asked him if he would like to make some for sale and he said he didn't think it's quality was good enough. Every time I use my holders I tell him "thank you...I love your holders you made for me." The tips are so easy to find.


Well you better let us know if he ever changes his mind! And, he sounds like a keeper!


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

If you are rich, check out Grace's cases on Etsy. A couple of people I know have purchased custom cases for their knitting needles. I did see them and they are beautiful, and very well made. The price is $130.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Angelsmom1 said:


> Hi Cat Woman,
> 
> Yes, I have used the "Space Bags". I have also seen others here talk about them. The yarn does get squished, but in my experience, it bounces back to normal after being stored in them. I don't use them any more as every one I had, the zipper broke. I can't get the bags to seal. I just use them as heavy duty plastic bags now. They are a nice size-BIG!.


I saw a bunch of the space bags at the dollar store. I know they wouldn't be very high quality, but maybe a couple to try it out would be good since I wouldn't have to invest a bunch of money. Thanks for answering my questions.  
Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread. Back to the original discussion. I saw a pattern somewhere - crochet - for a needle holder and now I can't find it. I may have pinned it. If I did, I'll post a link if anyone wants it.


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

Angelsmom1 said:


> Hi Paula, Glad to see you on here.
> I keep all my yarn in multiple Rubbermaid totes of varying sizes. Big one stacked and covered with a large table cloth to hide what the side table really is. Most are in my craft room and stored in an old entertainment center, 2 are under a coffee table and some are in closets and have all the space under both beds filled with more totes.
> As for needles, hooks. I found some cute pink and purple plastic boxes that are great for crochet hooks. I have 4- 1 for metal, 1 for acrylics, I for wood and yet 1 more for all steel hooks. Straight needles are sorted by size, then by lengths, then by what they are made from. I found 3 metal boxes that is long, about 5 inches wide and 1" tall. I lines them with foam and keep most of my long straight metal needles there. The rest of metal needles are in a crocheted roll-up I made. Then I have a plastic tool/tackle box that has all my short metal needles. All my Bamboo straights are in plastic boxes I found at Joann's. I bought several with coupons. Think I paid maybe $8.00 for all of them. For now all my circulars are in large freezer zip-lock bags. 1 bag each for wooden, metal and acrylic. I wrote contents on bag with a permanent marker.The card they came with is with each set. I just thread the needles thru so they are not coiled tightly, but are easily identified. Finally, books and patterns. Books are grouped in plastic holders with label on outside of holders so I know what is in there. All loose patterns and booklets and pamphlets are in file cabinets.1 drawer for crochet, 1 for knitting. Left overs are in those plastic crates. All patterns are sorted by what they are, toys, wearables, scarves/wraps, Animals, Kitchen, Hats, gloves and slippers. You get the idea. I just finished organizing all patterns about a month ago. It took me almost 4 months to do this. I haven't even started on patterns on computer. I bought flash drives and am going to sort them and put them on the drives. My computer is a loaner from an agency that loans computers to people with disabilities. So I usually get a new computer about once a year. Once I get all patterns on flash drives, I won't lose them should something happens to computer.
> One thing I have discovered about myself is that I have OCD. No other reason for how organized all my craft stuff is. Then to top it off, I have 3 large binders that is an inventory of everything listed above. When I use yarn, I cross it off the list and note what and whom the yarn was used for. Now I am exhausted. But you did ask! LOL!


WOW you are organised. I wonder if you would be able to post a picture of the needle holders you crocheted. Iv got heaps of straight needles but am having trouble finding boxes to fit the longer ones in & have no idea on how to store my circulars - Iv got heaps of those too. As for patterns, Iv put some of them in large ring folders but the rings have buckled out of shapes. Maybe I'll have to get boxes & label each box. Iv got heaps of hard copies that Iv bought & ones that Iv printed as I used them. Iv still got HEAPS on the computer as well & have been thinking about storing them on usb's
Paula


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Neeterbug said:


> I mostly have interchangeables and store my tips in holders that my sweet husband made for them. The interchangeable cords I store on my felted holder that I made.


Love the felted holder for the cords. I keep my circulars threaded thru an old scarf, but I have lots & lots of old buttons, so I think I will steal your idea! Straight needles and dpns are kept in separate vases.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I have 2 file folder cases with all my bamboo circular but I have a small plastic 5 drawer storage case were my addis and knit picks are stored each in their own case. 
My knitting patterns are on my bookcase in2 3 ring binders that are 3 inches. and all around the bookcase as well. Have to get them picked up and refilled. Looks like I need a third binder.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

I have two shoe boxes that are drawer shaped and i have straights and dpn's in one and circ's in the other. I have my interchangables in a spare knitting bag on the side of my sofa.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Paula N said:


> Hi just wondering how people store their knitting needles. With the different lengths, DPNs, circulars etc. Then there's the matter of storing all those patterns (OMG its giving me a headache just thinking about it). So ladies & gents how do you store all your knitting & crocheting stuff
> Paula


Since the last time I moved...I have not been able to locate any of the many sets of straight needles...and have not really needed them. I only use circular needles. I have a small set (sizes 2 through 8) of HiyaHiya with their own case...and all of the smaller needles and cables are in that case, along with a couple of crochet hooks in the smallest sizes. I also own a set of Denise (sizes 5 through 19..with extra long cables too) interchangeable needles..with their own case...except for the extra cables and two largest needles that were purchased ... all of which are in a gallon size zip lock bag. I also have a fairly large size zippered case that holds the remainder of my fixed circular needles in their original packaging. All the remaining crochet hooks are also in that case.
Jane


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a specific case my straights came from for my Knitpicks.
My circs are in their own cases that they came in. Any that I buy are kept in their own packages.
I would love one of those "Tackle Books." Does anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Paula N said:


> Hi just wondering how people store their knitting needles. With the different lengths, DPNs, circulars etc. Then there's the matter of storing all those patterns (OMG its giving me a headache just thinking about it). So ladies & gents how do you store all your knitting & crocheting stuff
> Paula


I have a zippered three ring binder (like the ones that we used years ago in high school). It has plastic sleeves for holding knitting needles, sewing needles, rulers, markers and just about anything that you use for knitting. It still gets in a mess and needs re-organizing all the time, but I love that I can just zip it up and everything stays put, mess or no mess.


----------



## RoyBen (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm with Gerripho on this one. Straights go into a washed-out Pringles tube - after I have eaten them obviously. Doubles the pleasure!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Paula N said:


> Hi just wondering how people store their knitting needles. With the different lengths, DPNs, circulars etc. Then there's the matter of storing all those patterns (OMG its giving me a headache just thinking about it). So ladies & gents how do you store all your knitting & crocheting stuff
> Paula


My circulars are in their original case they came in. My DPN in a rolled paint brush holder. They both fit nicely in my knitting bag.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> a lot of mine are in WIP


Yeah, I use that system ,too.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I am totally with you. I sew so I made this for my circulars; by hanging them, the cable relaxes and I don't have the problem of cables stored in folders and books. MY straights are in a very large vase and my double points are mostly gone. I keep a few for I cord.



NY Hummer said:


> Most of my circulars are hanging on the wall - I have a holder to put them thru, so they hang down, then the circular tubings don't get crunched back up again and have to be flattened every time I need them.
> 
> Straights: I have in a large canister, which was my aunt's long ago, she had hers in there - think of a Quaker Oatmeal box, only this is a bit taller.
> 
> Dbl pts that I have go in a tall mug - don't hardly use them, just not very skilled at using them, so they sit a lot!!


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

I came home from work one day with a heavy duty cardboard tube in hand. (center from a roll of fish tank background paper). DH wanted to know what I was going to use that for. I told him I was thinking that some how it would make a good needle holder. When I came home from work the next night, he had cut it in half, attached both halves to their own little block of wood for stability, ringed the tops with a slit piece of old rubber tubing, cut a little piece of foam for the bottom so the tips don't get damaged, and then spray painted them dark purple! I found them sitting on the kitchen table with all the needles sticking up out of them, end first so you can see the sizes.  For right now the few pairs of DPs and Circs that I have are sharing an old decorative cookie tin. I have a short stack of printed patterns sitting here on the end of the desk........and I was just thinking yesterday that I need to get a binder to put them in. I have some saved on the computer, these printed ones are the ones that I have just finished, or am about to start. The reason I kept the finished printed ones are because I wrote some notes on them.


----------



## Vermont Grammy (Jan 5, 2012)

I store mine in a tall oatmeal box which is not so much fun when it tips over.
Judy from Vermont


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

I store long, straight needles in a pretty crystal vase. Circulars and DPNs I store in a Pendaflex hanging folder file box according to size. I have tried so many failing approaches and this one seems to be working well for me.


----------



## gurlpearl38 (Aug 28, 2014)

My straights are stored in a tall, clear, zippered round bag. My circulars and dbl point are stored in cases they came with. My patterns are stored in large scrapbook pages with clear sleeves.


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a small tool box intended for screw drivers etc. They all sit nicely in there. I put elastic bands roundeach pair to keep them together.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Here,there and everywhere.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Here,there and everywhere.


----------



## Mjwormstead (Sep 3, 2014)

My straight needles I keep in a vase. My circular needles I keep in a fabric holder that I made.


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

All my straight needles are in tall glass vases and the double points are in a smaller vase. This way they are all easily visible and also decorative in my living room. The circulars???? Been planning on making a holder for those. Right now they are in a drawer! Not so neat!


----------



## 1scrappychick (Oct 20, 2014)

On my new shopping list. Sounds interesting.


----------



## 1scrappychick (Oct 20, 2014)

I agree. I should have such a handy husband


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so many great ideas


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Straights and DPNs are ordered by size in a CD rack ( the sort that have wire dividers at 45 angle in a vertical row. Circulars just live dangling from a thick polystyrene foam block into which I stick one end. Can't show you pics as I'm not at home right now.


----------



## plbostain (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a large hanging jewelry (or scarf) bag with 3 big pockets an each side with hanger at top-holds alot and the pockets are clear to see through-great for me.


----------



## Ginny75 (Aug 27, 2014)

My late mother-in-law was a prolific knitter. When she passed away I inherited a very nice quilted organizer and all of her needles. When I use her needles I think of the thousands of stitches they have knitted. She was a lovely lady and I am honored to have these items.


----------



## 1scrappychick (Oct 20, 2014)

I too store my patterns in notebooks. I like the freedom of removing pages and taking them with me. My little secret.....Good Will ALWAYS has discarded loose leaf binders for 69 cents!!!!!


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

Morgan Girl said:


> I came home from work one day with a heavy duty cardboard tube in hand. (center from a roll of fish tank background paper). DH wanted to know what I was going to use that for. I told him I was thinking that some how it would make a good needle holder. When I came home from work the next night, he had cut it in half, attached both halves to their own little block of wood for stability, ringed the tops with a slit piece of old rubber tubing, cut a little piece of foam for the bottom so the tips don't get damaged, and then spray painted them dark purple! I found them sitting on the kitchen table with all the needles sticking up out of them, end first so you can see the sizes.  For right now the few pairs of DPs and Circs that I have are sharing an old decorative cookie tin. I have a short stack of printed patterns sitting here on the end of the desk........and I was just thinking yesterday that I need to get a binder to put them in. I have some saved on the computer, these printed ones are the ones that I have just finished, or am about to start. The reason I kept the finished printed ones are because I wrote some notes on them.


OMG you're one lucky girl. I keep all the patterns I print just in case I decide to use them again


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

marilyngf said:


> a lot of mine are in WIP


 :thumbup:


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Well I don't have straight needles, so no problem there. My circulars are in zip lock baggies that I punched holes in and they fit in an old daytimer cover that zips. Dpns are in the cardboard holders which have the size written on them and then all the tubes fit in a plastic pencil box which I got for $1. That box fits in a plastic sweater box that also holds my crochet hooks in their zippered case and the large hooks (p,q,n) afghan hook, needle gauge etc. My patterns as in a mobile file drawer separated by knitting and crochet then subdivided by category (apparel, baby, dishcloth etc.). Most patterns are on a usb drive. Yarn well it's out of control. But I use cat litter buckets which are labeled by weight and/or project type.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> a lot of mine are in WIP


I found this funny! Everytime I've lost a needle size, I eventually find it in a WIP.


----------



## Trenier (Aug 31, 2014)

Neeterbug said:


> I mostly have interchangeables and store my tips in holders that my sweet husband made for them. The interchangeable cords I store on my felted holder that I made.


That's awesome!! He's should sell them!!!


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Paula N said:


> Hi just wondering how people store their knitting needles. With the different lengths, DPNs, circulars etc. Then there's the matter of storing all those patterns (OMG its giving me a headache just thinking about it). So ladies & gents how do you store all your knitting & crocheting stuff
> Paula


my needles are all over the house. Hunt and search.


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

all my patterns are now photocopied and put onto discs and put into sections ie: Ladies Men Children and Misc. at the start of each folder is a list of contents. It took weeks for me to do but is so worth the hard work it took

Sheila


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I have all my needles in an over the door clear shoe rack. I put about 3 sizes in each opening...labeled in black magic marker. I have my straights, dpns, circulars and crochet hooks...all separated...as I said, about 3 sizes per opening. Works great for me. The dpn's I rubber band together the sets...I also have a needle sizer in one opening that I can use to quickly identify.


----------



## ladydiver45 (Oct 5, 2011)

I sewed up one out of a firm fabric, adding on 3-4 layers, but sewing various sizes of pockets for my needles. Like on the first set of needles which are my long needles I made the pocket height just a little shorter than the needles so one could see the size; the next layer shorter, the following layer shorter and it holds my crochet needles and circulars(smaller ones) and you turn tha horizontal edges in and roll it up and tie it Compact, needles don't slide out, and I thought easy to make. It is vertical seams sewn in same lines just vary the seams to get different width of pockets. Made my dt'r one she likes it.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I make fabric holders for mine.


----------



## ruth_in_georgia (Mar 30, 2011)

I keep my circulars in holders that I made on hangers in the closet. I've got two - one is bamboo circulars (all 32"), the other is for all the multi-lengths. Each slot is one size and can separate out six different lengths. The interchangeables are in a notebook holder that I got when I bought the set from Knit Picks (Sadly, no longer available), the double points are in holder that I made that look very similar to pencil holders. Each size has its own pocket and the whole thin rolls up to store. I don't use straits much, so they don't have a storage place


----------



## Ginny75 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ruth, what a great solution. Thanks for posting.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> I found a fishing tackle bag that opens like a notebook and has clear heavy duty zip top envelopes in it. It is supposed to hold fancy lures but works perfectly for my circulars. And it was economical!


Bwtyer, I saw this idea before on KP and have been looking for them for some time, mostly in Walmarts but in any store I am in that has a sporting goods department. Everything I see are now plastic boxes similar to bead boxes. If anybody has seen these tackle bags recently please post where. It would be perfect for me. Thanks.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> I mostly have interchangeables and store my tips in holders that my sweet husband made for them. The interchangeable cords I store on my felted holder that I made.


your husband can make some good money at a wool shop or LYS selling your tray's!!! or maybe we could all borrow him... and he can custom design us some nice trays like yours... :wink: :wink:


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

I have a fabric container for my straight needles that have long narrow pockets inside for the different size needles. The circular and double pointed I keep in the original container.
I keep my printed patterns from Ravelry, etc. in file folders marked: winter, sweaters, etc. I have a file cabinet that I keep my knitting magazines in just under knitting but if I find a pattern I want to knit in the future I mark it with a sticky paper marker.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I keep my interchangeable's in their original pouch.. I have my fixed circulars hanging off hooks on a black board I was given... my straights are in a vase, most of my DPN's are in a wooden box and so are my hooks..


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

oneofthegriffins said:


> I have two binders that are really meant for fishing tackle from Cabelas.


 Cabelas is not close by, but will make point to look there when near one.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I think DK is sort of a size between sock and worsted. It used to be called Double Knitting, hence the DK, but I have never known what Double Knitting actually meant. I love the DK size for many things such as scarves, shawls, sweaters--almost anything. It knits up a bit more delicately than worsted weight. I also store my patterns in notebooks in sheet protectors. I am a pattern junkie so at least once a year I go through and cull those I will never make, and take them to my knitting groups to offer to my fellow knitters. Someone always wants them--especially those few without computers. 
through


Little Old Lady said:


> I have many patterns from years of knitting, have started to put them in notebooks. If I do not want to put a hole in the pattern put it in a clear page protector. My circular needles have their own case, my long needles I have a holder from my mother to hold them and put my DP in that case also.
> Have a question!!!!!! Was checking my chart yesterday on weights of yarn. What is DK yarn? My chart shows it between a sport and a worsted? Have noticed it mentioned on the web before but can not figure it out.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

My interchangeable needles came in a case, 2 vases (one for short straight needles and one for long ones. I have several notebooks, one is just afghans/one is baby stuff/then two more for sweaters, scarves, misc. I have sheet protectors in each notebook and when I remove a pattern to work on, I put the page in a protective sheet.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Straight in a vase. Circulars in their packaging and dpn's in a cloth dpn holder.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Ginny75 said:


> Ruth, what a great solution. Thanks for posting.


I especially admire the second one with the clever way to keep the different lengths. Wow!


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

In my couch LOL


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I made one for the wall to hang my circulars in and for the straights which I very seldom ever use any more " I store them in one of those pretty wine case's for wine bottles


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

Neeterbug, You have a very neat craft room by the look of things and I do like it. Your husband did a great job on the things he made you.


----------



## citymouse (May 17, 2014)

Neeterbug, what is the doohickey on the right with the yarn on it?


----------



## watknanc (Jan 20, 2013)

quiltwiz said:


> Would also like to hear ideas on this. My circs are kept in original packaging in a shoe box (plastic). My dpn's are kept in toothbrush holders (Dollar store)
> And then kept in a tall bowl type container. I mark sizes on holders with a
> Sharpie marker (close air holes with masking tape).


I do the same except my straights are in a vase, my toothbrush holders are in a metal can, and I close the holes with cotton balls stuffed in each end.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

My straight needles are in zippered or tied cases. My go-to circs are Denise Interchangeables, and they come in their own case. My other circs, the ones that're smaller than the Denise ones, are in a wonderful case that my DH bought for me and that I can tote around easily. My dpns are in little zippered plastic and material bags that I got at the dollar store; I keep a bunch of knitting supplies in those and have them clipped together with those big notebook rings.

I have SO many straight needles! A lot of them are old metal or plastic ones. I kind of collect them.

And then I have some really special needles--antiques--that're in a vase in my knitting room.

Hazel


----------



## gilbertknitter (Oct 20, 2014)

I bought a shoe organizer from Bed Bath and Beyond for $15. It hangs over a door and has 24 clear plastic pockets. So, I labled each pocket and store my needles by size.
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/over-the-door-24-pocket-shoe-organizer/1042575887?Keyword=shoe+organizer


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

There's a rectangle [knitted] tacked to the INSIDE to the toy box at the foot of my bed that holds yarn.
Ndls, cable ndl, tapestry ndl, safety pins, etc., anything that can be stuck through the sts may be stored there.

Next to my very comfy padded backyard chair that serves as my knitting spot, I have a wire room divider that serves as my tv stand, library, storage for the I-don't-know-what-to-do-with-this-right-now stuff. The loose circs I've used most recently hang from the openings along the side nearest the chair.

In my knitting spot I have a wicker hamper containing more yarn on one side. On top of that in a milk crate turned on its side are the circ sets in their cases, the ndl case w/an extra-long ndl case holding more of my straights, and a few skeins of yarn for the current project.

My milk carton also holds two plastic cartons left after Chinese Take-Out with a pen and pencil and sticky notes, a few very, very small balls of yarn, a crochet hook, a very small end of a broken circ [to use to pick up dropped sts, hold sts, etc.] The yarn keeps the hooks etc. upright and easy to grab, use, and return, and makes a swell source of "waste yarn" when I need a lifeline, a st holder, etc.

The project I'm working on at the moment sits next to that in a red wicker basket that I got at a thrift store for TWO DOLLARS [brag, brag, brag].

And THAT'S HOW I store my knitting stuff, ndls and all! :wink:


----------



## KanFan (Mar 10, 2012)

For my circular needles, I use a zip case that is really for holding flies for fishing in numerical order. I bought it at a sporting goods store. Recently I purchased the Addi interchangeable needles and they came in their own case. Straight needles are grouped in rubber bands and DP are kept in their cases in numerical order and rubber banded together.


----------



## PattiBlake (Oct 30, 2012)

My straight needles are kept in a round can left over from a liquor bottle. 
All my other needles (eps and circular) are in plastic backs that have been reinforced cut holes to fit a large binder.


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

Yarn bulldog said:


> In my couch LOL


Oh I know that one, I find those when I sit on them & they break OUCH


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

Dbl pt & circular needles are sorted by size then both put into a plastic zip lock bags with size marked. Then they are placed by size in 3-ring binders. One half of a file folder is also in bag to keep it from sagging. The binders are marked on the spine: 00-6 & 7-13. Binders are in a cupboard. 
Crochet hooks are in 2 tooth brush travel cases. again, sorted by size....small & med/lge.
Favorite patterns are in plastic sleeves in binders. Works for me!
We are on the waiting list for an "independent living" facility. DH has dementia & I now need help. So I am trying to consolidate everything! Other than clothes I am planning to take with me: TV, computer, needles/hooks & yarn.......oh, yes, & Husband. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

watknanc said:


> I do the same except my straights are in a vase, my toothbrush holders are in a metal can, and I close the holes with cotton balls stuffed in each end.


I like the idea of tooth brush holders. Neat & tidy


----------



## enid (Aug 25, 2011)

love your sewing needlework knitting room, and I agree with the lady that suggested your husband could market those needle holders


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

My straight needles are in needle cases from Joann's. I used my 50% off coupons and bought one at a time. My circulars are in a binder with clear plastic pockets. My DPN's are also in another binder with zippered, clear pockets from the dollar store..


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Paula N said:


> Hi just wondering how people store their knitting needles. With the different lengths, DPNs, circulars etc. Then there's the matter of storing all those patterns (OMG its giving me a headache just thinking about it). So ladies & gents how do you store all your knitting & crocheting stuff
> Paula


Great ideas for storage posted here!!!! I bought a 5" 3-ring binder and some see-through insert "pockets". I labeled each pocket with a needle size, and then into each pocket I put all the circulars, dpn's, straights, etc. according to needle size. This works for 95% of my needles.....I do have a couple of sets of needles that are long and don't fit in the pockets and that are rarely, if ever, used so they're tucked into a zippered case.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I store my circs in notebooks using 1 page protector for each size. The only straights I use are DPNs - 1 sock set from Knitpicks that are kept in the case they come in and my bamboo DPNs are in a pencil pouch.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

well I have fixed circulars I just dump them in my craft bag (go team edward rofl) then my denise sets I have in a zipper case they sell (2 of those) my dpn I have in a fabric slotted case (they are for straight needles but work lovely for my dpn)bought that on ravelry,I have little boxes that came with other things that I use for yarn needles stitch markers etc and all that stuff along with the pattern I am using goes in my craft happy craft bag **Whew**


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

aran weight=worsted
dk=heavy sport


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> Ditto. I protect my Addis like they're solid gold. The straight needles I never use anymore are in a drawer. Yarn---oh well, don't ask. Patterns (and tutorial links) are all on my computer and I print them out as I need them, then make any changes I've done on the computer and toss the hard copies. I live in a tiny apartment and can't hoard anything, yarn being the exception. Too bad we can't minimize it!


you could use those vacuum bags and suck the air out of the bag. It would "appear" that you have less. LOL


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

cat_woman said:


> For my straight & dpns I use a needle holder made from a quilted placemat that was a gift. The ones that I don't have room for in the holder and all my circulars are just loose in a plastic bin. I really need to do something with them.
> 
> I have a question about storing yarn. Has anyone tried using one of those bags where you vacuum out the air to flatten the bag? I wonder if that would ruin the yarn. I suppose I could try it with some scraps to see how it affects it over a couple months. If anyone has tried it I'd love to hear if its safe for the yarn.


I haven't tried them, but I think they would be fine. People use them for all types of clothes. maybe if you store wool yarn you could throw in something like moth flakes with the yarn?


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

rasputin said:


> you could use those vacuum bags and suck the air out of the bag. It would "appear" that you have less. LOL


And, you don't even have to buy those expensive vacuum bags -- just use a heavy mil plastic bag and stick the hose in the end of it, hold the bag closed with your other hand.....when the contents are flattened down or reduced, quickly remove bag off hose, squeeze bag to keep air out, tie, and voila! You have your own bag, any size.......this is how I ship things knitted in the smaller mailing boxes....shrink em all down!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Morgan Girl said:


> I came home from work one day with a heavy duty cardboard tube in hand. (center from a roll of fish tank background paper). DH wanted to know what I was going to use that for. I told him I was thinking that some how it would make a good needle holder. When I came home from work the next night, he had cut it in half, attached both halves to their own little block of wood for stability, ringed the tops with a slit piece of old rubber tubing, cut a little piece of foam for the bottom so the tips don't get damaged, and then spray painted them dark purple! I found them sitting on the kitchen table with all the needles sticking up out of them, end first so you can see the sizes.  For right now the few pairs of DPs and Circs that I have are sharing an old decorative cookie tin. I have a short stack of printed patterns sitting here on the end of the desk........and I was just thinking yesterday that I need to get a binder to put them in. I have some saved on the computer, these printed ones are the ones that I have just finished, or am about to start. The reason I kept the finished printed ones are because I wrote some notes on them.


You have one helpful, handy and thoughtful guy....hang on to him. He is a real GEM!!! Lucky you.
Jane


----------



## OmaAnnie (Apr 5, 2014)

I nave a big red toolbox that carpenters use, full. Then a cloth one sewn to hold straight needles. Then a tall round canister for very long straights. Then the rounds in a plastic baggie Crochet hooks in 2 zippered pouches that they came in. Lots of needles because I inherited from family members several times.


----------



## ddo (Oct 20, 2014)

A badminton bird (shuttlecock) tube . . .


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

From a previous post I now use a scarf for circulars that are attached (not interchangeable) woven through the scarf and hung on back of door.

All DPNs and miscellaneous I have put in plastic bags from fishing lure holder that have grommets held together by key ring holders. They are also hung on the back of the same door.I found the bag the lure holder came in awkward. They are labeled.

Interchangeable needle sets are kept in packaging received from manufacturer. 

This is most likely a bit confusing. I have taken a couple of pictures. The circulars are threaded in order of the size.

I have tried several methods and for now this has been the best for me.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

My circs are arranged by needle size in plastic zip closure bags that are designed to fit in a three ring binder.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Mine are all circs. I keep them in dollar store pencil pouches by size, stored om a larger plastic zipper bag. Works for me!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Circulars stored in original packaging in plastic shoebox, straight needles in Pringles can, dpns in tall mug.


----------



## SharonG (Nov 8, 2011)

I use a tall circular oatmeal box. I took contact paper to put on the outside to make it look pretty. It is great for your straight needles, and inexpensive.
For the circular ones I have a Mexican straw bag with handles and they go in that.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Neeterbug, I think your husband is wonderful making practical things like that. I can just see you both. You doing your knitting and he doing his carpentry/woodworking. Makes a relaxing picture.
PS: I keep my circs in holders they came in and straights and dpn's in boxes.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

The straights are put together with elastics and sit in a large cut-glass vase. The circs are in drawers according to size.


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> I mostly have interchangeables and store my tips in holders that my sweet husband made for them. The interchangeable cords I store on my felted holder that I made.


Oh wow! So tidy and organized. Your husband could definitely make some doing this on the side. How lucky for you.... I bet this isn't the only thing he's made for you!


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a circular container which housed a bottle of brandy - the tops show, and I also typed a list of what it contains, popped in with the needles - also contains packaged sets of four pointed ones. P.S. Brandy long gone!!!! Winifred


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

in a plastic container that you keep scrapbook paper in


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

I am limited for space where I live and also want mine "to go", so
I, like several on here, use bait binders that have heavy plastic see-thru bags (one for each size) (also put crochet & small DPN's in there).

The one I have is Spider Wire, but think you can get them in different sizes,

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Berkley-Bag-Bait-Management-Notebook/33607327

Very inexpensive.

For straight needles, I have a case, but never use them anymore.

For patterns, I have everything on my computer (print when I want it) and use Box for backup and storage, thus can access them on my Ipad/Itablet and now getting use to using that instead of a bunch of papers.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Old patterns from magazines are in 3 ring binders in plastic sleeves. Newer patterns are all filed on my computer. 14" straights are in a crystal vase, 10" are in a crystal water glass, and DPN's are in a crystal rocks glass. I have no use for crystal anymore, so a little of it gets used this way and it looks pretty. You can pick them up at the used stores cheaply. My Circulars are fixed and they hang on the wall in a PVC hanger that I made.


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

To keep my circulars from curling up I store them in long gift wrapping tubes. Those in a long under-bed storage container along with one of those ruler plus needle sizer thingys. All my circulars are bamboo and they do have the size on them, but sometimes I'm not wearing my glasses........


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

My straights and DPs are in a clear plastic 3 lb pretzel container. My crochet hooks are in another exactly the same, except the label has been worn off... My circs, I am embarrassed to admit, are out of their respective wrappers, all coiled up in a gallon size Zip-Lock baggie...

Thesethree containers are packed insire a 20 gallon rubbermaid tub, with a lid on it to prevent the temptation that these fun things ( and the yarn they live with) pose to the four-foots in my life.....


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

My needles are in holders in numerical order (sort of) I have a small holder for the dp's and two holders that are from back in the 50's that I still use. When Mom passed I inherited her needles and they came in little plastic sleeves from the store, with the sizes on them, so I threaded them on a large kilt pin in numerical order, also. Easy to find what I need but a pest to take of f the pin. Luckily, it takes me a while to knit stuff so I don't hav e to do that too often. I love the idea of the fishing tackle lure book - will look for one for my circulars that afrte lying in my cedar chest toop drawer!


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

My needles are in holders in numerical order (sort of) I have a small holder for the dp's and two holders that are from back in the 50's that I still use. When Mom passed I inherited her needles and they came in little plastic sleeves from the store, with the sizes on them, so I threaded them on a large kilt pin in numerical order, also. Easy to find what I need but a pest to take of f the pin. Luckily, it takes me a while to knit stuff so I don't have to do that too often. I love the idea of the fishing tackle lure book - will look for one for my circulars that are lying in my cedar chest top drawer!


----------



## TONI268 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a big wicker basket to put my needles in.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

In the package they came in. If possible.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a variety of pencil boxes, cosmetic cases, and made for knitting storage containers. I"m always on the lookout for containers that are shaped just right for holding knitting tools. As for patterns, I have several binders organized by categories such as: child/adult sweaters, shawls, hats & mittens, socks, baby clothes, knits for pets, and novelties. I keep the patterns in plastic page protectors, so I can quickly put a desired pattern into one of my project tote bags. That way I have everything I need in one place ready to work on at home or on the go.



Paula N said:


> Hi just wondering how people store their knitting needles. With the different lengths, DPNs, circulars etc. Then there's the matter of storing all those patterns (OMG its giving me a headache just thinking about it). So ladies & gents how do you store all your knitting & crocheting stuff
> Paula


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I bought a fishing bag from LLBean. I use one side for DPNS & the other for fixed circulars. You can get additional plastic "envelopes". I have a metal needle gauge in each side.

I have several sets of interchangeables, and I've ended up buying a Chiagoo's needle case for all of them except my Denise set, which is in a great case of its own. The one at the link below has a white ribbon & I print the name of the needles there (Addi, KnitPicks, etc).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ChiaoGoo-Interchangeable-Knitting-Needle-Fabric-Case-MPN-2575-/330904309129?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d0b6f0d89

They also have a case for fixed circs, which for some odd reason is $5 more expensive.

My Addis came in a beautiful case, all hard foam & a deep charcoal color. A beautiful case... where when you picked it up the needles inside slid all over the place.

So I bought ($$$$$$ never again) one from della Q, the kind you fold over & tie with a luxurious ribbon. Beautiful case. And when you pick it up, the ends droop over and needle tips fall out all over the place.

That did it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

to Angel's Mom (page 2 of post)...You are good! You are Very good! Want to come visit me and help organize? pj stitches!


----------



## mangosalsa (Nov 10, 2011)

I store my circs in a blue bag from Bass pro that is made
for fishing lures. There are many heavy zip top freezer
bag type of "pages" for lack of a better word and I can put many circs in one of them.

My sock knitting needles are put in a plastic container which
originally held Crystal Light tea drink mix. Whoever designed this must have been a knitter. It is perfect for sock needles.
Just remove the paper on the container and you have nice
translucent plastic needle holders. Thank you Crystal Light.

I have vases filled with long needles. And keep ordering more whether long, short, square or round. Manufacturers keep coming out with new colors...craftsmen keep making them with beautiful turnings. 

It makes me feel very fortunate to make lovely, useful items using the beautiful tools that are available. Yarns that are luscious to look at and hold become something we can use or gift to others who can use the finished item.
And it is a skill that keeps me off the street and out of the
bars. And at my age (76) what more could I ask for!!!!


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

My daughter made me a lovely fabric case for my straights. I don't use them much anymore. My circs and dpns are stored in zippered pencil cases. I found nice, fabric, inexpensive ones at Big Lots. Many different colors, so I have bamboo in one color, metal in another, etc.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I store my fixed circulars in a hanging thingamajig that is wonderful as it has designated slots for each size from size 1 to 15 (including a slot for 10.5). Not only does it keep the needles organized but also keeps the cables from curling up as I knit. It is called the Circular Solution. It took me years before I broke down and spent the $$, but am so glad I finally did. My interchangeables came in a pouch but I may in time make a hanging thingamajig for them. I found at estate sales pouches for my dpn's and crochet hooks and a zippered tapestry one for straights - good find @ .50 and $1 for each.


----------



## Dollybex (Jun 23, 2011)

I use a block of wood that I have drilled holes in and that holds needles, scissors, pins etc...................


----------



## RobynAL (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi
I keep my straight needles in a roll up that was meant for this also some of them are in needle boxes that I picked up at handmade markets. My circulars are in there original packets in a box. My knitting patterns are kept in either folders or magazine files. My yarn is kept in plastic bags in storage containers.


----------



## mooney.me55 (Jul 5, 2014)

I made my own dpn holder, have a store bought case for the straights, Addi's are in their own case.


----------



## pilotgirl (Dec 13, 2013)

It's good to hear that someone else has many WIPs!


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

Neeterbug, I bet your husband could sell those needle holders you have! I think I could use a set, but I'm not sure my cats wouldn't find those exposed needles something good to chew on!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> I mostly have interchangeables and store my tips in holders that my sweet husband made for them. The interchangeable cords I store on my felted holder that I made.


Somebody is really organized :thumbup: :thumbup:

Thanks for all the great ideas.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

amazing your hubby and you could make a fortune off of those storage units I for one would buy them but what I have will have to do


----------



## ladydiver45 (Oct 5, 2011)

Here is a photo of what I made to store needles in. :-D


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I am so new to knitting that I still love my 10 inch straight needles. I also have some dpns and a few circular needles. All my needles right now are sized between 6 and 10. Currently we live in a two bedroom with a son still at home so there is no room for a craft room. My needles are stored in a card board shipping box all together. It's sturdy but as I add more needles I will need to come up with another solutions. Mind you I also keep my crochet (3 or 4 sets) in this box also. For some reason I have come to really love knitting so I see more knitting in my future...lol


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I am so new to knitting that I still love my 10 inch straight needles. I also have some dpns and a few circular needles. All my needles right now are sized between 6 and 10. Currently we live in a two bedroom with a son still at home so there is no room for a craft room. My needles are stored in a card board shipping box all together. It's sturdy but as I add more needles I will need to come up with another solutions. Mind you I also keep my crochet (3 or 4 sets) in this box also. For some reason I have come to really love knitting so I see more knitting in my future...lol


----------



## bitzerboy (May 4, 2014)

Wow neeterbug..... Love what your hubby has done for you. I made a photo so see if there is something I can to "neeter-up' Lucky girl.


----------



## JLVOKNITTER (Oct 10, 2014)

I keep mine in a platie bag with mailing labels around them with the size and length on them. Then it is easy to select the one size and length I need.


----------



## Starr Bright (Oct 20, 2014)

My knitting needles are stored in cases specifically for long and short needles.
My patterns are kept in an alphabetical file folder.
I have different file folders though for Women, Men, Babies, and Children.
It's easy once you start organizing your knitting things.
What I have problems with are my yarns! I don't do well organizing them!


----------



## Dorise (Nov 21, 2013)

A while back someone posted about the fishing thing, I just got one. It is called a spider ( it has a spider on front ) and you can get it at Walmart. I got LUCKY I got one that didn't have a bar code tag, so the Person gave it to me for $ 4.98, so I really don't know how much they cost.


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

Neeterbug said:


> I mostly have interchangeables and store my tips in holders that my sweet husband made for them. The interchangeable cords I store on my felted holder that I made.


Love the felted holder for your interchangeable cords and solid circular needles. I think your hubby could start a business selling his DPN and needle holders.


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> a lot of mine are in WIP


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I agree and hope he does announce it if he does I want them for my denise set for when I am at home and not at appt's it will then make it easier to just grab right size tips and away we go..........


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Very interesting to hear how people store their needles. I started my needle collection about 50 years ago, since then mother's collection has joined mine and over the last 2 years with mother in a nursing home (she's 94) several past knitting residents have gifted their needles to me (how can one say no? ....... and I never use straight needles any more, just circulars regardless of how big or small the job.

The mish-mash of straight needles are stored in a drawer, the top drawer of a plastic drawer unit. Very handy, works well. 

All the circulars are stored in a 3" wide binder. The binder holds 3 hole semi rigid transparent sleeves with a slider zip closure. The very first sleeve holds a needle gauge, all the rest of the sleeves has the circulars in progressively larger sizes. After all these years, this is what I have found works best for me.

The circular needle binder is on a bookshelf beside the IKEA magazine holders which files my hard copy patterns. The files are labelled on the outside as to the category (baby, child, adult, etc)

That's my system.


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

cat_woman said:


> I saw a bunch of the space bags at the dollar store. I know they wouldn't be very high quality, but maybe a couple to try it out would be good since I wouldn't have to invest a bunch of money.


cat_woman, I bought those Dollar Tree bags and they work just fine. I keep my wool yarn in them


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Straight needles are kept in a decorative pitcher, DPNs in a compartmentalized plastic box, circular and flex needles in a holder I made.
Yarn is kept in plastic chest of drawers, laundry bags, laundry hamper and empty suitcases. If I can I'll post photos.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

My needles are stored wherever I can fit them. Only ones that are on their own are the few tortoise shell ones I still have.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hamper and bag in last photo hold inherited yarn I'll try to post a photo showing part of stash and DPN case


----------



## annejewels (Oct 21, 2014)

I use a needle holder from artbin it holds both long and short needles and has a place for my circular needles. I can cary it anywear. I have also collected a lot of patterns both in books and on line printed patterns. I put the printed loose patterns in a notebook clear sleve and keep them in a binder. I also put the pattern booksin a binder using a plastic converter . This allows me to put it in the 3 hole binder but not punch holes in my pattern


----------



## vchase (Mar 16, 2011)

My circulars are in plastic bags with the size on then, my double points are in a cut glass vase which I am enjoying using, better than being stored away, my straights are in a needle case, but don't use them much as I enjoy circs better. 

I keep st markers and such in a couple of oval containers an the table nest to my chair. I also enlarge my patterns and put them on a easel for typing, but holds them nicely. I store them in ring notebooks and since we have one of those oversized TV's I have now filled it with knitting patterns and genealogy, another of my loves!

My "knitting nest" gets messy almost all the time, but everyone knows it is my main passion and I do love it!

v Chase


----------



## vchase (Mar 16, 2011)

My circulars are in plastic bags with the size on then, my double points are in a cut glass vase which I am enjoying using, better than being stored away, my straights are in a needle case, but don't use them much as I enjoy circs better. 

I keep st markers and such in a couple of oval containers an the table nest to my chair. I also enlarge my patterns and put them on a easel for typing, but holds them nicely. I store them in ring notebooks and since we have one of those oversized TV's I have now filled it with knitting patterns and genealogy, another of my loves!

My "knitting nest" gets messy almost all the time, but everyone knows it is my main passion and I do love it!

v Chase


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Paula N said:


> Hi just wondering how people store their knitting needles. With the different lengths, DPNs, circulars etc. Then there's the matter of storing all those patterns (OMG its giving me a headache just thinking about it). So ladies & gents how do you store all your knitting & crocheting stuff
> Paula


I store them in the package they came in, that way I can find
them and I know what size and length they are.


----------



## driffel (Oct 21, 2014)

If you know nurse or health care professional, the sterile holder for 50 cc syringe is a perfect size for your needles. You are not stealing, or asking someone to steal for you, it is a disposable item. The syringe isnt for injections to begin with( and you wont get that part anyway).


----------



## grannyeleanor (Jan 1, 2012)

What a smart and tidy collection.


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

What a wonderful husband Jack is and very clever with all his ideas for your craft storage. My straight needles are in a metal whisky bottle gift cannister and my circulars are threaded through a length of I-cord (chunky yarn). My knitting patterns are in film pockets in loose leaf binders, sorted into categories. I love your idea for your circulars and may try something like that myself (when I have time between knitting for my hon.grandson - he grows so fast)


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

Try this site for dk

http://www.knitting-naturally.com/yarn-comparison-chart.html

I have trouble 'the other way' trying figure sport/worsted etc.

Good luck!


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

Paula N said:


> Hi just wondering how people store their knitting needles. With the different lengths, DPNs, circulars etc. Then there's the matter of storing all those patterns (OMG its giving me a headache just thinking about it). So ladies & gents how do you store all your knitting & crocheting stuff
> Paula


My patterns are all sorted into different sections i.e. sweaters gloves scarves etc and then placed in plastic pockets into a numbers of ring binders my dpn's are in a toothbrush holder my circular needles are in the original plastic packets they came in and my straight needles are in a zipped case so luckily they are all quite tidy and I am able to find things straight away

;-)


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Neeterbug said:


> I mostly have interchangeables and store my tips in holders that my sweet husband made for them. The interchangeable cords I store on my felted holder that I made.


Oh wow! ...you are so organized! your husband could make those to sell!..... mine are mostly in an old milk jug. l have a nice case for my crochet hooks though......( wish l could say they were always in it!)


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

tatsfieldknitter said:


> Try this site for dk
> 
> http://www.knitting-naturally.com/yarn-comparison-chart.html
> 
> ...


Me too!... l use dk yarn most of the time, & l've never really understood what sport or worsted is!


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I only use circulars and store them in marked zip lock bags. My patterns I file in 3-ring notebooks. Have more than I can possibly make in a lifetime if I were to knit around the clock and I'm a pretty fast knitter. :-o


----------



## Babz Eade (Jun 23, 2014)

I keep my patterns in clear sleeves in a lever arch file. My needles and crochet hooks are kept in a couple of large round whisky bottle cartons. I also keep my artist brushes another. They are eleven inches high and about the same round.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

You are absolutely right! The syringe case is disposable and does not contain Rx. Anther source of large syringe cases is
to obtain them from a large animal veterinarian. They use dozens of these in the field as they go to different farms and ranches on their rounds.



driffel said:


> If you know nurse or health care professional, the sterile holder for 50 cc syringe is a perfect size for your needles. You are not stealing, or asking someone to steal for you, it is a disposable item. The syringe isnt for injections to begin with( and you wont get that part anyway).


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

I have a trunk and a basket. Magazines and pattern books go in the trunk. needles and hooks...etc. go in the basket. In the basket I have leather pencil bags one for crochet hooks and the other for larger diameter dpns, zipper bag for my inter-changables, a box for my longer dpns and straights, and toothbrush holders for my small diameter dpns. my circular non-inter-changeables are in the bottom of the basket. and for my really long straights I have a cardboard tube. the box and the cardboard tube are too big for the basket, too often used to go in the trunk, so are often in the window sill.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

1scrappychick said:


> I too store my patterns in notebooks. I like the freedom of removing pages and taking them with me. My little secret.....Good Will ALWAYS has discarded loose leaf binders for 69 cents!!!!!


There not always 69 cents. But sometimes they are leather...very durable


----------



## granola (Mar 12, 2014)

I sewed a fabric holder making multiple pockets.
I then sorted straight needles into sizes and popped them into pockets. 
I then roll the holder up
Quite convenient. 
I love the hanging circ idea.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I love my circular solutions keeper my family hates how it looks oh well I don't remember asking their opinions rofl I love these ideas I will start working on the syringe thing first and go from there


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Mine are stored in different cases. The case depends on the needles.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> I mostly have interchangeables and store my tips in holders that my sweet husband made for them. The interchangeable cords I store on my felted holder that I made.


Wow! Quite an organized set up! And impressive too.


----------



## tinkercat (Oct 21, 2014)

snap... mine are in a vase too


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

My circulars are in a gallon ziplock bag. The straights are out of sight out of mind. Lately I usually knit with dps which are in two freebe holders from 30years ago--sz 0-4 in one and 5-7 in the other. I usually am using sz 2s or 1s. All of those plus tape measure, holders, markers, etc are in nifty 16" tall basket next to my chair. 

An old purse wallet with two coin sections holds my dh's grandmas embroidery scissors, my mom's thimbles, tapestry needles etc. much of my equipment in the wallet is very old. I also enjoy using a whittled crochet hook from Mom Perrys original ranch house in Wyoming--a sod hut with a dirt floor built by her immigrant parents in the 1880s. Mom perry also gave me steel knitting pins in their wooden case. They are scarcely the diameter of fine pencil lead. 

I feel surrounded by the love and spirit of these women as i use their treasured tools.


----------



## grannyeleanor (Jan 1, 2012)

We have just had a documentary on TV by Ray Mears(UK) all about the immigrants and the Sod huts they made and lived in. And all about the journey they took So very interesting


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice & organized! I like your idea of using toothbrush holders for double point needles. 


Magicnymph said:


> I have a trunk and a basket. Magazines and pattern books go in the trunk. needles and hooks...etc. go in the basket. In the basket I have leather pencil bags one for crochet hooks and the other for larger diameter dpns, zipper bag for my inter-changables, a box for my longer dpns and straights, and toothbrush holders for my small diameter dpns. my circular non-inter-changeables are in the bottom of the basket. and for my really long straights I have a cardboard tube. the box and the cardboard tube are too big for the basket, too often used to go in the trunk, so are often in the window sill.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you. I put a little piece of i-cord through any holes so the pins cannot get back out. but if you look in the basket you will see a whole bunch of very small dpns still in their blister packs. I found several boxes of Inox 1.25 mm sock needles at the thrift store one day... 3 dollars for about 2 or 3 hundred of them. I still can't decide what to do with the majority of them.


----------



## titan (Dec 23, 2012)

Took a piece of cotton material- sewed long pockets one inch apart (like you would store silverware) Needles placed
in slots- fold over a flap approx. 6 inches. Then just roll up your needles and secure with a ribbon. when you need a needle just unroll- lay out flat and all your needles are on display.


----------



## Babz Eade (Jun 23, 2014)

Does anybody have an idea of how to file, in tact, old magazines? I did think about a folder with strips in so that I could slot them into the middle pages. I have copies of old Magazines; by far the biggest collection is Woman's weekly. Some of these magazines go back as far as the sixties. I have been storing them in a huge box but would like to put them into folders for easy access. Any ideas, Ladies and Gents?


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Babz Eade said:


> Does anybody have an idea of how to file, in tact, old magazines? I did think about a folder with strips in so that I could slot them into the middle pages. I have copies of old Magazines; by far the biggest collection is Woman's weekly. Some of these magazines go back as far as the sixties. I have been storing them in a huge box but would like to put them into folders for easy access. Any ideas, Ladies and Gents?


I got a few accordian folders. Labeled them and dates inside. Put 2-4 issues in each pocket depending on folder size. Some of the larger I put in plastic book/magazine holders. I find them at thrift stores and organize in them and put labels on outside edge so I know which magazines are in them. The store like books on shelves.


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

I use the tubing you get to wrap pipes in winter. The are flexible and I cut them to insert the circulars so only the ends dangle out. I have 3 sizes, long medium and short. The straight needles are in a Quaker oatmeal box reinforced with strong paper glued around. Seem to work, my improvisations....


----------



## craftyMette (Sep 5, 2014)

I put my crochet hooks in one Pringles canister, and my dpn's in another, and all other knitting needles (circular and long) in a third.


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

I have an embroidered fabric roll with a loop and button fastening. It is actually absolutely useless, but it was my mother's - she probably did the embroidery - and I can't bear to throw it away. She was a lovely mother, and I still miss her even after many years.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

In vases mostly. Small ones for my shorter ones and tall ones for my long straight needles.

In page protectors inside a 3 ring binder for my circular ones with a sticker with the size one it.

Crochet needles have a zippered pouch that they came in and my drop spindles get put in with whatever vase they fit best.

Interested to hear from other KPers


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Paula N said:


> Hi just wondering how people store their knitting needles. With the different lengths, DPNs, circulars etc. Then there's the matter of storing all those patterns (OMG its giving me a headache just thinking about it). So ladies & gents how do you store all your knitting & crocheting stuff
> Paula


The packages they came in. I bought a lazysusan type container from Micheal's with pockets all around it on the bottom.. It has a top hanger thingy too.

That's clear as mud ain't it. LOL.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hohjocello said:


> You are absolutely right! The syringe case is disposable and does not contain Rx. Anther source of large syringe cases is
> to obtain them from a large animal veterinarian. They use dozens of these in the field as they go to different farms and ranches on their rounds.


 I have a nurse come to my home every month to draw blood. She leaves some spare vacutainer tubes to collect blood. They have expiration dates on some. She told me some of her patients keep these to keep tapestry and yarn needles in them. The rubber tops come off and do work well. I have make up bags to keep small notions. When I'm on the go, I just grab the make up bag and have all the little things I may need. Also there are some cute zipper pencil cases that work great for crochet hooks as well as DPN's and stitch holders. Not to mention pens , pencils and hi-liters.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> I mostly have interchangeables and store my tips in holders that my sweet husband made for them. The interchangeable cords I store on my felted holder that I made.


I have a holder for my circulars that has labeled slits for each size and lets the ends hang down. Wish I had seen your holder before I paid as much as I did for it! :lol: But I do like my holder, glad I bought it while I could afford it. Yours is so pretty, ougtta think about selling them! :thumbup:


----------



## penneymay (Jul 4, 2013)

this is amazing... absolutely amazing!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Lily Jamjar said:


> I have an embroidered fabric roll with a loop and button fastening. It is actually absolutely useless, but it was my mother's - she probably did the embroidery - and I can't bear to throw it away. She was a lovely mother, and I still miss her even after many years.


Lily, I know what you mean and how you feel about missing your mom. Mine dies back in 1980. I was in my early 20's. She was a very crafty lady. I didn't get into yarn and needle crafts till later. Wish she were still around so we could do these things together. We had plans on how to decorate my new apt back then. She got sick and died shortly after we found out she had advanced cancer. Never got the chance to do these things with her. I too, miss her very much. I have alot of her sewing and craft things and can't part with them either.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Magicnymph said:


> Thank you. I put a little piece of i-cord through any holes so the pins cannot get back out. but if you look in the basket you will see a whole bunch of very small dpns still in their blister packs. I found several boxes of Inox 1.25 mm sock needles at the thrift store one day... 3 dollars for about 2 or 3 hundred of them. I still can't decide what to do with the majority of them.


Your thrift store find is unbelievable! You could give each of your knitting friends a set of lovely Inox sock needles--- or sell them at a garage sale. have fun with this great acquisition!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

For my straight needles, I put them in a gift box that is the size of a wine bottle. It's pretty and the print on it goes with the decor of my living room. I have those tiny plastic beads in the bottom so the needles sit point down; I printed the sizes on the larger ends with a marker so I can see them as I look down into it. I don't use my straights much, but occasionally I need them for casting on in a size I don't have in my circulars.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I store mine in a wrap that my mum made for me years ago the circulars stay in their own bags but the extra needles I've accumulated over the years just stay in the bottom of my knitting bag


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Hohjocello said:


> Your thrift store find is unbelievable! You could give each of your knitting friends a set of lovely Inox sock needles--- or sell them at a garage sale. have fun with this great acquisition!


Yes I have sooooo many knitting friends. And of the three I do have None use needles that small. Spouse said I should give a set to everyone I teach to knit. Come to think of it two of the three friends that I have, that knit, I taught. the other would be my mother..... I have 31 blister packs still sealed. that's sets of 5. and I have 25 out of their original packaging. One of the women I taught to knit can't even see these needles... the other prefers bulky yarn. my mum doesn't knit in the round. Though I'll probably send her a set anyway. That leaves giving a set to the lady I am scheduled to teach this November. and selling or finding alternative uses for the rest. Because around here it seems everyone has to crochet. Knitting is just thought of as a fascinating but weirdly useless past time. But then they are all strange here... they want to get rid of the bees... cant have bees in town they might sting someone!!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! Don't they know that without bees we will have no food? What are they thinking. I have a garden and bees are all around me every day, I have never been stung.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

JillF said:


> Oh my gosh!! Don't they know that without bees we will have no food? What are they thinking. I have a garden and bees are all around me every day, I have never been stung.


Wish I was as lucky as you. I live around apple orchards and they have bees in there. I found out the hard way that I am allergic. But I still manage to get stung at least once a year. Can't use Epi-Pens so just Benadryl. Any more than 3 stings, off to the hospital I go.
Kind of off the topic here. ooops.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I have been stung before, but in odd situations, like I stepped on one barefoot at the beach, but in my yard as long as I don't bother them, they don't bother me. Luckily, I'm not allergic though.


----------



## Ms. Stitch (May 3, 2012)

In their original packages in size order on D-rings in my knitting accessories basket.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ms. Stitch said:


> In their original packages in size order on D-rings in my knitting accessories basket.


They look so organized. What a good idea.


----------



## Kurasz (Oct 30, 2014)

For circular needles, I use bread ties to write needle size on and attach them to the hoop.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Reading these I decided my storage solution wasn't working for me. It got to bulky and I couldn't zip it anymore. Soooooo I went looking around.

This is what I came up with (pictures attached). A plastic container with a snap lock lid that is deep versus long and shallow. Envelopes (5 3/4" x 8 3/4"). Using my label maker I printed the size and length out and put label on envelope (US #2. 16" Length). One size and length per envelope. They fit perfect in the carry box. Easy to find what I'm looking for.


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Paula N said:


> Hi just wondering how people store their knitting needles. With the different lengths, DPNs, circulars etc. Then there's the matter of storing all those patterns (OMG its giving me a headache just thinking about it). So ladies & gents how do you store all your knitting & crocheting stuff
> Paula


Hi Paula, my husband made me a caddie using pvc pipes and MDF for the box. Used some really bright pink spray paint on the pvc pipe holders and black paint on the wood. I labelled the tubes which have been cut slightly shorter for each row so that I have room for the labels. I love it!

The red/black roll up in the front of the box is for my crochet hooks. The tubes would be too long to put the hooks in. Very easy construction. Jane


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Jane, What a great way to show off your tools. Makes a nice display and a good conversation piece for your knitting friends. I like your colors, and can see one that would go with my own decor. Clever idea.


----------

